
Retrospective: An Axiomatic Basis for Computer Programming - gthank
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/10/42360-retrospective-an-axiomatic-basis-for-computer-programming/fulltext
======
sb
A very interesting article by the creator of quicksort on his contribution of
axiomantic semantics to programming languages (the infamous Hoare triple
{P}Q{S} [ _1_ ]). What strikes me as most interesting is his idea in chosing
software verification in the first place (albeit funny!), and the surprises he
had in hindsight. (Which almost always makes for an interesting read, cf.
Niklaus Wirth: "Good ideas through the looking glass".)

[ _1_ ]: Interested readers might want to check out the excellent "The Science
of Programming" by David Gries.

